# Sprayable Urea



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

I purchased a bag of Urea from Site One recently with the understanding that I could dissolve it and spray it through my backpack sprayer for foliar application. The label on the bag, however, says to spread it in a rotary spreader only. But it also says suitable for spray applications. Can someone confirm whether I can dissolve and spray this through my backpack sprayer?

https://www.siteone.com/en/098524-lesco-sprayable-fertilizer-46-0-0-urea-sgn-200-50-lb/p/329562


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Yes most people dissolve in warm water, let it cool off before spraying


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Ive used that one before.. can be applied either way.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

You could always mix a bit in a clear glass of water and confirm it dissolves into something that seems will pass through your sprayer no problem without clogging.

Mine mostly dissolves but leaves a bit of particulate, so I pour it through some old panty hose my wife donated before I transfer it to my backpack.


----------



## Schreibdave (Aug 15, 2020)

I've never heard of dissolving urea and applying via a foliar spray. What are the advantages to this method vs dropping it on the turf and watering it in?


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

Schreibdave said:


> I've never heard of dissolving urea and applying via a foliar spray. What are the advantages to this method vs dropping it on the turf and watering it in?


My understanding is that since I'm applying such a small amount to a reno that I can get more even coverage that way and give the grass a quicker burst of N. Otherwise I'd be spreading something like 2.5lbs of the pellets over 4200 sq ft in my rotary spreader. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Schreibdave said:


> I've never heard of dissolving urea and applying via a foliar spray. What are the advantages to this method vs dropping it on the turf and watering it in?


Easily available to the plant and is taken up quickly by the leaves.


----------



## Redeye (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

@MJR12284 You are correct. Applying small amounts of high concentration fertilizers evenly is much easier with a sprayer. Spray application to the leaves also allows the plants to directly absorb the fertilizer and bypass the soil.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Schreibdave I think I recognize your username from ATY.

The 2 main benefits are more even distribution and foliar uptake. You can do a small 0.1lb N/ksqft foliar and see an instant response. You can do higher rates too and then just water it in with irrigation.


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

bernstem said:


> @MJR12284 You are correct. Applying small amounts of high concentration fertilizers evenly is much easier with a sprayer. Spray application to the leaves also allows the plants to directly absorb the fertilizer and bypass the soil.


Thanks @bernstem! I'm doing 0.25lbs per 1k during my reno and was told this is the way to go.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

g-man said:


> @Schreibdave I think I recognize your username from ATY.
> 
> The 2 main benefits are more even distribution and foliar uptake. You can do a small 0.1lb N/ksqft foliar and see an instant response. You can do higher rates too and then just water it in with irrigation.


That's what I do, higher application rate and water in. I can get much more precise even distribution with the sprayer than with the broadcast spreader which gives me ugly striping and splotchyness. I can also put down my humic acid in the same application this way.


----------



## Schreibdave (Aug 15, 2020)

g-man said:


> @Schreibdave I think I recognize your username from ATY.


Yes you do! I was wondering where everyone went. Now I know.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Has anyone had any experience spraying urea after 3 weeks post germination? I spoon fed my lawn in the spring on a weekly basis and had great results.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

the leaf can absorb about 0.1lb/n/m when its foliar applied in the 3-4 hour window. anything over about .2 id water in.

I foliar fed my lawn through summer once a week at around .18lb/n/m


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

ABC123 said:


> the leaf can absorb about 0.1lb/n/m when its foliar applied in the 3-4 hour window. anything over about .2 id water in.
> 
> I foliar fed my lawn through summer once a week at around .18lb/n/m


I was using .15lb per 1M in the spring with great results. Could I use the same app amount once my new grass comes in? I put seed down yesterday, so I'm thinking 2-3 weeks from now.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I dont see why not.


----------



## Ribs33 (Aug 29, 2019)

g-man said:


> @Schreibdave I think I recognize your username from ATY.
> 
> The 2 main benefits are more even distribution and foliar uptake. You can do a small 0.1lb N/ksqft foliar and see an instant response. You can do higher rates too and then just water it in with irrigation.


If dissolving 1 lb. of AS in one gallon of water/k(.2# of N/k), does it need to be watered in right away or is it ok to let dry on the blades for some foliar uptake, and then water in, and is 1 gallon of water/k enough carrier?


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

@Ribs33 1 lb/M of AS (0.21 lb/M of N) can be left on fairly safely. I have not seen any burn when spraying at that rate, but it is the limit of what I am comfortable leaving on the blades so I would not apply in very hot weather or with other things that may cause burn. In general, I stay at or below 0.15 lb/M of Nitrogen from AS if I am goign to leave it on the grass for more than 10-20 minutes.

1 gallon of water per 1000 is about what I use for application. Two gallons per 1000 is supposedly better, but I don't have time to fill my backpack that many times.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

I did a foliar app .15 lb/m (11.4oz) of AS 5 days ago on my TTTF then watered in 5 hours later but haven't noticed much of a colour difference. Would the fact that my pH is still quite low probably still under 6 at this point make a difference?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I have always sprayed 0.12lb N or 0.23lb N from Urea. I always spray at night (around 8pm) and water the next morning (approx. 6am). I have been doing this once a week since June. I have always used water from my hose (cold) to dissolve. No ill effects. FWIW, my grass is original sod from the builder 15 years ago (cool season mix) mixed in with un-elite PRG. I only bring this up for newer member who read this and think the only way to a tier 2/3 lawn is by planting elite cultivars.


----------



## thangkhungdien (Aug 14, 2019)

Back in June, I used Urea to mix with water from the side of the house. Started with 0.15lb N/k then increase to 0.20lb then 0.25lb. Water in the next day around 5:00am. Depend what I want to push. I had some bare spot in the back yard, I pushed with 0.25lb N/k weekly. I have had very success with 0.25lb N/k per week. The color is very good and I happy with the rate and spoon feeding this way.


----------

